# How to renew existing Australian PR while living overseas?



## noor khan (Apr 6, 2013)

*Got PR on espouse visa.. living over seas with my partner so plz tell me the procedure/rules how to renew my PR again?*


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

The visa you want is the subclass 155 Resident Return Visa - you can get either a 5 year version if you have been in Australia for 2 of the 5 years prior to applying for the RRV, or a 1-year version if you can provide substantial personal, business, employment or cultural ties to Australia. This visa can be applied for while outside Australia. More here:

Resident Return Visas (Subclasses 155 and 157)

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## noor khan (Apr 6, 2013)

thx for ur reply.. i have been to Australia twice.. but stayed there total 25 days.. i cant spend time in Australia as i am living with my family over seas.. is it possible i get PR here without going to Australia? or if i enter in Australia before my PR gets expire (sep 2013) so i can get PR again/renew it and come back again overseas to my family? because i dont want to loose my PR as my siblings live there!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Noor -

It sounds like you might be a candidate for the "substantial ties" version of the RRV visa - it only gives you a 1-year extension of your right to re-enter Australia, so you would need to keep re-applying each year based on substantial ties. You can apply from offshore, however the long-term prospects of being able to renew this each year are not good if you are not planning on spending substantial time here - Australia generally does not wish to extend permanent residency over the long term to people who are not usually resident in Australia (ie, do not call Australia their "home") or do not have substantial ties to the country.

You may wish to get professional assistance in making the application for a substantial ties-based visa as based on your information it appears that your application may need some help - having relatives by itself is generally not considered sufficient to represent substantial personal ties to Australia.

Please advise if I can assist further or answer any other questions -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------

